# Mavericks interested in Tyronn Lue



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavericks interested in veteran guard Lue

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

LOS ANGELES – The Mavericks still are hoping to fill the 15th spot on their roster, and veteran guard Tyronn Lue has surfaced as a possibility.

An NBA source said Saturday that Lue, who was waived by the Sacramento Kings on Friday, is weighing his options and that at least three Western Conference teams are in the running.

Denver was believed to be the strongest suitor for Lue, who will not clear waivers until Tuesday.

But the source said the Mavericks and perhaps Phoenix were still in the running, since both teams missed out on Brent Barry.

The Mavericks are in the market for a 3-point shooter, just like the other contenders in the West.

Lue is a 43.5 percent 3-point shooter this season and has a reputation as a solid locker-room presence. The Mavericks are concerned with their depth behind point guard Jason Kidd.

*Avery sits one out:* The good news is that the latest medical news from the Mavericks shouldn't affect their ability on the court, just on the sideline.

Avery Johnson missed Saturday's brief workout with the flu. His associates said they've never seen him look worse.

"He's real sick," said assistant Paul Westphal, who ran practice. "He's going to make the trip, but he's feeling pretty bad. Hopefully, Avery will get well enough to be the general."

Johnson was sweating profusely and running a fever during Thursday's game at San Antonio.

*A gift named Gasol:* The Mavericks, like everybody else, are still incredulous about the trade that sent Pau Gasol to the Lakers.

With the injury to center Andrew Bynum, Gasol is playing a lot in the pivot, meaning Erick Dampier will spend a lot of time guarding him.

Westphal said Gasol's addition has made the Lakers a different team.

"Before, Kwame Brown was a defensive-oriented center," Westphal said. "And even with Bynum, he's a low-post center. Gasol can go out and hit jump shots pretty easily. He's got more mobility than either of those other guys.

"He's a versatile scoring player, and it's hard to set your defense for him when you have Kobe Bryant."

After Friday's game, Johnson said the Gasol acquisition was an unexpected jolt for everybody in the Western Conference, including the Lakers.

"That trade, if that's what you want to call it, was very good for them," he said. "He's blossomed in their system with the triangle offense and how well he can pass the ball."

Gasol came to Los Angeles from Memphis for Brown, point guard Javaris Crittenton and draft picks. Most experts considered the trade a steal for the Lakers.

*Been a long time:* Asked about the last coach who expected him to score as much as he has so far with Johnson, Jason Kidd answered without hesitation.

"Danny Ainge," he said. "Danny was the same way when I got traded to Phoenix. 'FGAs' was his motto."

As for finishing one assist shy of a triple-double Friday, Kidd said he was unaware until after the game.

"I can't look at the scoreboard," he said. "I got too many things running through my head."

*Briefly:* Kidd on the two-game trip to the Lakers and Utah: "On the road is a challenge in itself. We have to get closed-knit and stay together no matter what happens and trust one another. If we do that, we'll be fine." ... Kidd had one last comment about sitting on the bench at the end of the San Antonio game. "That just shows the depth of this team. It doesn't always have to be me on the floor. But also, [we can] learn from that. As much as I want to be on the floor, I was put in a different situation and I was cheering for my teammates."

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/030208dnspomavsbriefs.2726819.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Update



> *Lue on hold:* The Mavericks, Denver and Phoenix will play the waiting game on point guard Tyronn Lue. Owner Mark Cuban said the Mavericks have made their recruiting pitch and will wait for a decision after Lue clears waivers Tuesday. It was thought that the 3-point specialist would sign with Denver, but that no longer appears to be the slam-dunk that many thought.
> 
> Lue was traded from Atlanta to Sacramento in the Mike Bibby deal and was waived Friday.
> 
> He's a 43.5-percent shooter from beyond the arc this season and better than 37 percent for his career, making him a potentially good fit in a Mavericks' rotation that always needs outside threats.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So I take it they want Terry to be the 2 guard from henceforth


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> So I take it they want Terry to be the 2 guard from henceforth


He better be, he can't run an offense.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks like Lue is coming to Dallas.

http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/sh...08/03/03/a_sure_shot.html?cxntfid=blogs_hawks


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good news, we didn't have a competent backup PG after Darrell Armstrong and Anthony Johnson were traded.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow...

That's a nice pick-up. I didn't think Lue would pick here....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's a nice pick-up. I didn't think Lue would pick here....


Burp...

Way to _not_ show faith in the city of Dallas. :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Low expectations = Less disappointment


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You can't lower your expectations anymore. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You can't lower your expectations anymore. :sadbanana:


I can always become a MIN fan...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I can always become a MIN fan...


Your best skill is to hijack threads though


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> He's a 43.5-percent shooter from beyond the arc this season and better than 37 percent for his career, making him a potentially good fit in a Mavericks' rotation *that always needs outside threats*.


Funny how a team with no low post game always needs outside threats. :azdaja:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

saw this coming


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:rant: for so many reasons


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Speaking of no low post game, how about the complete lack of PG prior to Kidd's arrival?

Terry and Devin are both 2 Guards, and, with the Lue signing, AJ's confidence in Barea is clearly not there.

I thought we were completely stacked at the position.....


----------

